# Zenity doesn't work in DWM



## aragats (May 5, 2020)

x11/zenity doesn't create any visible window when run in x11-wm/dwm, no errors reported. I tried both package and ports installation.
When I run another instance of plain X (without any WM), it's perfectly working with `--display :1`.

Running with `--gtk-debug=all` doesn't help much: a GTK debug window appears, I can change some parameters, it also suggests selecting an object, which is, obviously, not possible since the main windows is not visible.

Thanks for directions and ideas!


----------



## chrbr (May 5, 2020)

Have you tried changing the mode of x11-wm/dwm to floating? This should work using the modifier-key and the f-key. There are additional commands to toggle through the windows. It is likely that the screen you expect is just hidden somewhere.


----------



## aragats (May 5, 2020)

Yes, I tried that, I have a workspace with permanent floating layout, also I created a rule for zenity's window class to make it floating, but it didn't help.


----------

